# Another new 10 gallon firebelly toad vivarium set up =)



## Firebelly girrl (Feb 7, 2007)

Wanted to make my 20 gallon back into a fish tank so I moved the 3 toads (oliver, cloe and bruce lol) to the 10 gallon. They seem a lot more come and not spooked as much. I think the height of the 20 gallon with no big plants and bright florescent light make them a little nervous. I still need to get a background and maybe the smallest coconut hut then ill be done. Well here it is =) 










































checking out his new ornament....


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

what a georgous set up.  
my sister has those fire bellies too.
i like the funny green face in the last picture
above the time and date.


----------



## Firebelly girrl (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks! yeah firebellies are hilarious if you have more than one, they do some gooft stuff lol. Yes that little green thing is kinda creepy! Like a killer, I didnt see it before you pointed it out lol


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

makes me think of a little troll man lol.
i would have liked some fire bellies,
but OH does not like live food in the house,
he didn't like the escapies from the lizard tank.(crickets)


----------



## Daz (Sep 20, 2006)

Tidy, I like those green slimy things. Daz wants!!


----------



## frogman6 (Apr 21, 2007)

good job on the tank i would hope soon to make my 10 gallon a vivarium wiht fire belly tods in it


----------



## Firebelly girrl (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks everybody! And Lainey yes i know what you mean, but really i don't even have to touch the crickets lol. I buy 2 dozen about twice a week usually, put some dust on them, dump them in the tank and put the screen back on and no cricket touching for me =) Alot of people say to remove the uneaten ones but I leave them in there and I see them finding one walking a few days later and they snatch it up so its all good, and I remove any that died in the water (after I watch them for 20 minutes getting out the first dumb ones that try to commit suicide by jumping in the water right away) haha!


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

He/she is gorgeous!

It makes me really want one but I know absolutely nothing about toads. Do you get to handle him? Or is he like fish - look only?

*edit* I see that there are two! I change my "he/she" to a "they"


----------



## Firebelly girrl (Feb 7, 2007)

Lol there are actually 3  The girl was chilling on the land part the whole time I was taking pics! If you look you can see her chubby self  The 2 in the water/ on the ornament are males (you can tell by their so cute chirping/mating call they do every night!!)
Nope their not handable, 1. The toxins on them make your hand itchy! 2.Stuff on OUR hands is not good for them either! 
but their super easy to take care of as they don't require heat or humidity or anything, just a lot of clean water and some crickets to be happy


----------



## mr.bojangles (Mar 11, 2007)

wat about u/v light ... is it nesecary or can the do without


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Shame you can't handle them - they look cuddley.

Yes, I see 3, sorry


----------



## mr.bojangles (Mar 11, 2007)

personally i handle the 1s at work all the time with no problems ... once again do they need uv


----------



## Firebelly girrl (Feb 7, 2007)

Nope they dont need any of that high tech stuff  
Well you could handle them, but their real jumpy and again the oils on our skin isnt good for them


----------



## mr.bojangles (Mar 11, 2007)

i have no problems with jumpers


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

They make me want to turn my latest tank, originally intended for fry, into a vivarium for toads  

If I can rework my tanks (again) then who knows...


----------



## Firebelly girrl (Feb 7, 2007)

Lol yeah I know what you mean, i get bored with stuff a lot and change my mind a lot when it comes to tanks and what to do with them. These guys have already been in 4 different tanks lol


----------



## joelfish (May 30, 2007)

thats a great looking tank, clean too.


----------

